# What is it worth? 1954 Schwinn Wasp



## Wayne Adam (Jul 26, 2011)

There is a lady who wants to sell me her '54 Schwinn Wasp. it is a 24"  girls bike. She is the original owner and it is in excellent condition
with only very minor petina. This bike does not have a tank, rack or light. The chrome is excellent, paint very nice & no rust on the rims.
 It is completely rideable.
 Her bottom line is $75.00... Should I buy it?
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## snickle (Jul 26, 2011)

heck yeah you should buy it, the frame alone is worth $75


----------

